# Car Craft magazine article.



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

*I don't know if it's been posted here, but the April issue of Car Craft has a really cool article on slot car racing & has someone's layout featured. it is a replica of Lions Raceway, I believe.*


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep already posted:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321192


----------

